
Job Hunt vs. Purpose Search - alexlindahl
https://medium.com/startup-sales-growth-hacking/job-hunt-vs-purpose-search-6e01f406774b#.n8t4l21h2
======
sportanova
I feel genuinely terrible for people that derive their life's meaning from
being a low-level employee of a corporation. Of course you want your time
spent at work to be engaging, but this mission-driven-change-the-world-so-mo-
lo drivel is over the top

